# new (old) vintage craftsman lathe



## woody8127 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey all- Im new to this forum and new to wood turning. I just (today) bought a vintage craftsman lathe which needs some work. Once it gets warmer, Im going to take it all apart, and derust it and relube it, as well as get new bearings. Has anyone seen this type b4? I can easily ID the motor (craftsman 397.19821). Im sure the motor isnt original, but I dont know about the rest of it. This model has a swing out portion that includes the motor and set of pulley wheels that swings out with a rod. Does anyone have any familiarity with this? specific issues i need to be aware of? Best way to clean the rust (vinegar?, commercial cleaner?) , best grease/ lubricant? I found the motor as previously mentioned. A website lists the specific bearings ill need. I found number on ebay and then it said a C3 and SKF, as well as sealed and double sealed. Anyone with knowledge here is greatly appreciated. Thx in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's it look like?*

This ?









Hopefullly NOT this:


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Check you local business directories for a bearing shop. Nearly every city area has at least one. Those guys can take the old bearings and measure them and give you replacements, usually on the spot and often better and cheaper than the bearings on ebay. 

I have found that many things on ebay are available cheaper from specialty businesses if you know where to look. 40 years ago, I needed front wheel bearings for an Italian motorcycle. Dealer wanted $32.00 and a six to 8 week wait to get the bearings in. I went down the road a few miles and got the exact same bearings at a bearing shop in five minutes for $3.00. Been going to bearing shops ever since. Just this past summer, a bearing for my New Holland Haybine was $47.00 from the ag dealer and $9.00 from the bearing shop. The bearing shop guys can also often give you a choice of better than OEM quality as well.


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

Try soaking the pieces in evaporust to remove the rust. I've not used it but heard good things about it. 

Welcome to woodworking and wood turning. Caution, turning is addictive.


----------



## woody8127 (Jan 1, 2018)

Youre the third person to mention evaporust. Im definitely gunna check it out. Btw im already addicted lmao!! funny thing is, I had straight A's in high school wood shop but never used their lathe. 35 yrs later...bltn!!


----------



## woody8127 (Jan 1, 2018)

no, mine looks nothing like that. Yours is too clean! lmao!! I posted pics under my iD. U should be able to open them. Unfortunately, theyre all sideways even tho i had my camera (phone) stright up. I couldnt turn the pics. Im wondering if mine is even american. The guy I got it from said he got it as inheritance from his g father along with 5 truck loads of tools. I seriously doubt 5 loads would be brought from overseas. As of yet its too cold out so im gunna wait til its warmer to start getting off the main junk. Besides the motor model #, I havent been able to ID anything. There are numbers on the tail stock and tool rest but googling produced nothing. My base is abput twice your length. Frikkin thing is heavy!! Im gunna have a lathe base fabricated to handle this unless I can find two heavy steel leg ends to support it.







This image (not my lathe) is the closest so far Ive found to what I have


----------



## woody8127 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thats a good idea. Plus it gives local businesses your business ( and helps develop a relationship) instead of giving business to a faceless entitiy who probably got their stuff from China, not to mention you can bring down your piece and match on the spot


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I am using evaporust now on some metal lathe stuff. I am piecing an Atlas metal lathe together and have a few jaw chucks and an Atlas XY table that need the rust removed. The chucks came out fine. I just started on the XY table. 

I guess I would recommend it.

This is the result of using it on the chucks. It is impossible to determine if that is a good or a bad job without seeing a before image. These were some ratty chucks.


----------



## sparkey308 (Jun 19, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> *What's it look like?*
> 
> This ?
> 
> ...


I recently bought a lathe that is identical to this one. It is in good condition and plan to use it to learn the basics of wood turning. Do you have a model no. for it and do you know what taper(if any) is in the spindle and tailstock? Thanks


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

welcome to the group.
i do mot see a picture of the lathe. most of the old (1970s) craftsmen lathe with a round 2.25 tube used mores taper #1
good with your new tool.


----------



## sparkey308 (Jun 19, 2021)

Biotec said:


> welcome to the group.
> i do mot see a picture of the lathe. most of the old (1970s) craftsmen lathe with a round 2.25 tube used mores taper #1
> good with your new tool.


identical to the one WOODENTHINGS posted at the top of the thread. You are probably correct about the #1 morse taper as it is small. Thanks for your reply,.


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/Measuring for Morse Taper Size.pdf


----------

